# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  January 2013



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2013)

Wanted:

Someone to build ANOTHER East Coast rappel tower, this time at Yarmouth’s armoury for ~$195K - similar projects also sought in Debert and Sydney, Nova Scotia and Stephenville, Newfoundland
Someone to build an outdoor obstacle course at Aldershot for ~$367K
“Navigational Database Services” and “Computer Flight Planning” for 1 Canadian Air Division
UAV cameras for Suffield’s defence research facility
2000 x Arctic candle holders


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2013)

.... on this one:


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... Someone to train Foreign Affairs staffers to protect themselves in hot spots  _“Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada (DFAIT) requires the professional services of a contractor for 8 hours of classroom training within the two-day Personal Security Seminar for Government of Canada employees and their dependents. The supplier will be responsible for the design, customization, preparation and delivery of up to fifteen bilingual classroom sessions per year of the contract.  The Personal Security Seminar is offered to Government of Canada employees and their dependents before departure to postings in certain higher risk countries ….”_ ....





> Diplomacy, it’s been said, is the velvet glove that cloaks the fist of power. If so, Canadian diplomats are poised to drop their gloves.
> 
> The Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade is moving to hire martial-arts instructors, to educate its envoys on how to handle themselves should words fail.
> 
> ...


G&M, 4 Jan 13


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2013)

_“The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for beef jerky (x 390K) for the production of an operational meal pack for  Canadian Forces Personel serving overseas as well as in Canada, for delivery in Quebec ….”_ - more on the specs and how they’ll be assessed here
Wanted:  Groceries for Kingston, and groceries/cheese for CFS Alert - more on how much of what’s needed way up north here


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2013)

Wanted:  80 x snowmobiles + 35 x cargo sleighs to rent for miltary exercise (Trillium Response 2013?) in Cochrane, Moosonee area
_“…. Objective:  Add additional features to a tool for responding to cyber incidents, in order to meet the needs of the  Department of National Defence (DND) R&D in this area ….”_
_“…. The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the supply of four (4) Patient Simulators with an option to purchase twenty (20) additional quantities over the next five (5) years ….”_
Wanted:  90 x mountain bikes for CFB Borden


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2013)

Remember this call for someone to make hot-weather hybrid combat shirts?  Potential vendors get a bit more time to submit their bids - more details here.
_"The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the provision of commercial-off-the-shelf Precision (7.62  mm) Weapons ...."_ -  more details here.
Wanted:  someone to help with research into helping things blow up better - some technical details here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2013)

_“Before Ottawa goes full steam ahead with an idea to power navy ships with biofuels, it wants to know if the cost of doing so will sink the plan.  The federal government is soliciting proposals for how it might use biofuels to replace traditional diesel — assuming the price is right.  “Naval vessels and platforms have traditionally operated by the use of fossil fuels to power many of their systems. Biofuels are environmentally much cleaner than fossil fuels, producing less air pollution and consuming some materials that would otherwise be considered garbage,” says a notice posted Monday.  “Simply converting fossil fuel powered systems to biofuel-powered systems can be complicated and may become costly from the perspectives of financial, space and maintenance requirements, for example.  “In order to determine if the costs incurred can be justified, the benefits or efficiencies gained must also be determined.”  Those efficiencies include kilometres and dollars per litre, the amount of time and people needed to maintain the system, space and storage requirements and whether biofuels reduce emissions and generate much waste ….”_ - more from the bid’s Statement of Work here.
_“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, ON, is exploring the development and use of computer models of operators performing complex tasks, Human Behaviour Representations (HBRs), and related technologies to predict operator performance in complex environments supporting Modelling & Simulation (M&S) for the Department of National Defence ….”_
Wanted:  196 x “VIP signal lamp and accessories” for Canadian Rangers “for teaching purposes and use in developing safe and quick improvised airstrips in the Canadian North”
I didn’t realize the RCAF had specific height requirements for their hotel accommodations   _“…. The Department of National Defence (DND) will be conducting flying operations in Miramar, San Diego, CA.  The Contractor will provide accommodation services to 24 CF personnel for a total of 29 nights starting 24 Jan to 22 Feb 2013. All accommodations are not required at the same time and may flex to increase or decrease as required.  *Due to the stature of the guests staying at the establishment*, require that the hotel hold a rating of 3 stars (or equivalent) or higher ….”_
Wanted:  barbed wire


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ...._“The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the acquisition and in-service support of a Sniper Observation & Targeting System ….”_ - according to the bid documents (via Google Docs), there’s an “Industry Day” on this project scheduled for Gatineau, QC, Canada on 17 Jan 13 ....


Change of date for Industry Day - more in bid docs update here.


_“.... The Department of National Defence – Canadian Forces School of Search and Rescue (CFSSAR) is seeking a qualified service provider to instruct “Ab-Initio/Basic” and “Advanced” mountaineering rescue and rigging (not confined space/industrial rescue) in support of Search and Rescue Technician (SAR Tech) occupation training ….”_
Wanted:  someone to create virtual CF members for ergonomics research  _“…. Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, ON, has a requirement for Digital Human Modeling (DHM) software that will create a digital avatar in a virtual workspace to perform tasks and ergonomic analyses. The requirement consists of:  Digital Human Model (DHM) software, software support, floating licenses for multiple users, and training.  DRDC has a project to develop a Comprehensive Ergonomics-based Tools and Techniques (CETTs) that support clothing, equipment, and workspace design and acquisition for the Canadian Forces.  CETTs will provide the required capabilities to answer ergonomics-based questions that involve operators in constrained and unconstrained environments performing static, quasi-static, and dynamic tasks and movements such as Griffon Helicopter crew and neck pain issues, Leopard 2 tank driver accommodation and survivability, and the development of Joint Supply Ship launch and recovery boat design criteria. Some of these questions can only be answered in a virtual world using digital humans performing in virtual environments ….”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2013)

MORE work for CFB Goose Bay!  Wanted:  someone to _“supply …. labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to renovate the south side of building 295 for the 5th Canadian Ranger Patrol Group and LFAA winter training facility, Goose Bay, Newfoundland and Labrador …. The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $709,000.00 ….”_
Wanted:  someone to help defence scientists keep learning about how stuff blows up underwater  _“…. A contract is required to provide engineering and technical services in support of experimental research in UNDEX (underwater explosion) effects at Defence R&D Canada Suffield. Support is required for UNDEX pond maintenance and repair, specialized design of underwater experiments, assistance in conducting field trials, and data reduction and analysis ….”_ 
Wanted:  2 x man-portable satellite communications terminals for the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment
Wanted:  software to read docs to “read” cultures for the CF  _“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto  as a requirement under the Human Terrain Visualization and Simulation project to design, develop, and evaluate the information retrieval software for automatically eliciting socio-structural beliefs of cultural groups of interest to the Canadian Forces from open-source unstructured documents ….”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2013)

Wanted:  someone to help improve personal body armour  _“… To support Canadian industries that have capabilities of developing, manufacturing and integrating armours to improve processing and manufacturing techniques that will result in a better quality of armour (new technologies and/or material almost ready to be put in service and improve ceramic base for AP threats) ….”_
_“…. The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for Vehicle Technician Instructor services for CFSEME at Canadian Forces Base Borden. The contractor must provide the services of five (5) Anglophone and two (2) Francophone or Bilingual instructors to provide theoretical and practical instruction to Vehicle Technician Apprentice (Developmental Period 1 (DP1)) and Journeyman (Developmental Period 2 (DP2)) students.  The services will be provided from April 1, 2013 to March 31, 2014 ….”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... I didn’t realize the RCAF had specific height requirements for their hotel accommodations   _“…. The Department of National Defence (DND) will be conducting flying operations in Miramar, San Diego, CA.  The Contractor will provide accommodation services to 24 CF personnel for a total of 29 nights starting 24 Jan to 22 Feb 2013. All accommodations are not required at the same time and may flex to increase or decrease as required.  *Due to the stature of the guests staying at the establishment*, require that the hotel hold a rating of 3 stars (or equivalent) or higher ….” ...._


_
The link to this post doesn't seem to work right - it now shows a pretty-much blank page.  Attached find a Google-cached version of the original MERX posting._


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2013)

_“The Department of National Defence requires a qualified service provider to supply courseware development services at 403 Squadron, Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, Oromocto, New Brunswick. The qualified service provider will provide the services of 1 X Senior Instructional Designer, and 1 X Intermediate Instructional Designer. The services will be provided during the period from 01 February 2013, or date of award to 31 March 2014 ….”_
Wanted:  someplace near Sigonella, Italy for CF air crew taking part in Exercise Proud Manta 2013 – posting and bid package also available here if the MERX link doesn’t work.
Wanted:  5.11 Tactical shirts, pants and parkas as _“Military Police Close Protection Clothing“_
Wanted:  Gym equipment (treadmills, exercise bikes, etc.) for CFB Halifax (more here) and ships at sea.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2013)

Wanted:  help in researching what exactly happens to dirt when you blow it up - more from the Statement of Work here.
_“The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) Receiver System that receives full motion imagery, video and data. This procurement will address capability deficiencies identified with current in-service equipment at DND ….”_ – posting also available here if previous link doesn’t work.
Wanted:  someone to provide _“labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to perform an underwater visual survey for UXO (JATO Bottles) and clearance activities at Okanagan Lake, Kelowna, BC …. The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $ 40,000.00 ….”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> milnews.ca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New update (attached) - potential bidders get a bit more time to bid.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2013)

Wanted:  up to 50K credit-card-sized flash drives as promotional give-aways (let’s hope this doesn’t go the way of the orange stress balls ….)
Wanted:  mountaineering boots, jackets and canoe stuff for British troops training in Alberta - more details in part of the bid package here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2013)

_“…. Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces College (CFC), Toronto, Ontario has a requirement for hotel room accommodations and conference room facilities, on an as and when requested basis, for various training and symposiums, which are held on an annual basis at CFC – Toronto. The proposed contract period is from the date of contract award to 31 March 2015 with the option to extend the term of the contract by 2-1 year periods each ….”_
Wanted:  salads for CFB Valcartier - check here for how many types of coleslaw they need


----------

